# How Safe?



## venix12 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm just a but curious as to how safe you are posting on this site. Is there any measures I can or should make to protect myself. Does the website it self have security measures of some sort.

I have searched and searched for similar threads but damn you get reading some of them 80 pages long and no answers 

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2007)

safe from what?


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 28, 2007)

FROM WHAT.

POLICE

FBI

CIA

ABC

CNN

ABC

FOX


NBC

BORDER PATROL

AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST RIPPERS....LOL

I feel safe......


----------



## venix12 (Dec 28, 2007)

safe from someone getting my ip

safe from something happening like what happen to OG... that was my spot to read and research until it was more or less confiscated.

But rollitup seems pretty cool and more or less the same type of thing  even the growfaq


when you run dsl/cable your stuck with the same ip all the time unless you mask it, but what your saying is you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

I were a full body and computer condom.....it makes me feel safe!


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 28, 2007)

if that happened, all us wouldnt be on here, well i wouldnt.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2007)

ok, so they got my IP. now what happens? i've never had anyone answer this question. i get a lot of "they could do this or they could do that". but what do they really do? anyone? anyone been tracked down on there computer? you notice how chris hanson has to wait for them to come to him? they don't kick down doors of pedophiles.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> FROM WHAT.
> 
> POLICE
> 
> ...



i think it's the PTA that most worry about.


----------



## sgtpeppr (Dec 28, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> I were a full body and computer condom.....it makes me feel safe!


 

If you don't feel safe for whatever reason, then don't post, nothing any of us can tell you will make you feel safe unless you believe it.....of course you already signed up, so you're screwed there....unless you used a fake name.......oh but wait they can still get your IP address if the company you get internet from are jerks enough to give it to them (unless you use and anonymizer, but they still probably have your MAC address).....in which case you are probably doing more than just looking at weed sites (porn)....even then...do you really think you are that important that someone would go to all that trouble to get that information? Especially if you are discreetly and in most cases legally just growing a "weed" that more naturally indigenous to this planet then just about any other substance that you consume throughout the rest of your day....not to mention better for you, in a mental health aspect. 


So just sit back and read and enjoy!!!

.....or don't, it's up to you.


----------



## venix12 (Dec 28, 2007)

Alright , Thx guys. My intentions are not to make any of you uneasy about using the site which im sure you aren't now. My intentions was not just know if you all are running some type of masker or something retarded. But I can now rest easy


----------



## sgtpeppr (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome to the currently coolest place on the intraweb


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 28, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i think it's the PTA that most worry about.


SHIT, how could I have forgotten the PTA.


----------



## dankforall (Jan 28, 2008)

I would feel safer without abs threating to turn everyone in!!


----------



## psyclone (Jan 28, 2008)

Try proxywayfree if you live in a police state such as China, America, Britain, Saudi Arabia etc and have real concerns, I am in Moscow apparently. Land of the free.


----------

